
Ergonomica – A cross-platform shell written in Python - tangue
https://github.com/ergonomica/ergonomica
======
fermigier
Cool project.

How much does it converge / diverge w/ Xonsh
([http://xon.sh/](http://xon.sh/))?

Besides the obvious fact that Xonsh is (from what I can tell at first glance)
a Python-like shell scripting language, and Ergo a bash-like shell language
written in Python.

~~~
StreakyCobra
I would love to drop bash/zsh for some other python-based shell like xonsh. I
tried it already a few times, and having access to the python language and
built-ins right from the prompt is amazing. The way the found to mix both
command prompt and python syntax seems really smart. Nevertheless, the effort
to update all my (quite extensive) zsh setup, as well as the cognitive effort
to re-educate my brain, is huge. So I want to have to do it only once. This
means it should be A) a project that has chances to survive in the long term,
so not dependent on a single developer, and B) that has chances to become the
reference one, gathering most of the users/contributors.

I don't know about the current craving for such technologies -- if it is a
good idea or not -- nor the place of xonsh in all this. My main concern with
xonsh is a blog article (Nov 2015) [1], that implies some issues regarding the
management and the direction of the project.

Does anyone have opinion/experience on these python-based shells, the existing
alternatives, and more specifically about xonsh?

[1] [http://www.skepticism.us/2015/11/xonsh-is-no-longer-a-
possib...](http://www.skepticism.us/2015/11/xonsh-is-no-longer-a-possible-
replacement-for-zsh/)

~~~
fermigier
Regarding the blog post: Xonsh now has 125 contributors on GH, is tested by
Travis, Circle & Appveyor, and is analysed by Lanscape
([https://landscape.io/github/xonsh/xonsh/2936](https://landscape.io/github/xonsh/xonsh/2936)).
I see the Landscape score is not that great, but also that lots of the errors
reported are false positive.

So IMHO there are some serious QA efforts going on on Xonsh, and the concerns
reported by the blog post you are citing are probably past history.

~~~
StreakyCobra
Thanks for the review! Indeed it seems that this criticism is part of the
history now.

------
base698
Watching the screen share it's apparent they don't use efficient terminal
movements.

Ctrl-A/E,end of line beginning of line, and Alt-B/F, move forward and backward
by word are your friend.

Lots of innocent keyboards abused for no reason.

~~~
innocentoldguy
That was the first thing I noticed too. No CTRL+U? It looks like a cool
project, but I'll hold off until there are better navigation options (unless
there already are, and the video producer simply wasn't using them).

~~~
lschumm
the navigation options are currently whatever your terminal application uses;
haven't gotten around to making custom navigation bindings

------
Vexs
Huh, neat project, but it points me towards asciicinema, which is a really
neat service/idea I've never heard of before. What a good lil niche service.

~~~
nerflad
Their name is actually spelled asciinema, which they really should not have
chosen. I keep misreading it as 'ascii enema' :\

------
wynemo
[https://github.com/ergonomica/ergonomica/wiki/Installation](https://github.com/ergonomica/ergonomica/wiki/Installation)
the installation is somewhat weird.

------
ndh2
The 'Homepage' link to
[https://mtklabs.github.io/ergonomica](https://mtklabs.github.io/ergonomica)
404s.

~~~
filmor
This one works: [https://ergonomica.github.io/](https://ergonomica.github.io/)

------
vasilia
hmm, it's pretty strange. I don't understand why it was implemented in Python,
not in JavaScript.

~~~
bsg75
OK, I will bite. Why JavaScript? What would it bring to an interactive
environment that Python does not?

